# Judo - Woman vs guy, with 4th dan Laetitia Moulin



## flo75 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,
for those interested to see a very skilled female judoka training with a guy, we filmed Laetitia Moulin and his partner Guillaume. Both are federal instructors, 22 years practice, and black belt 4th dan. Laetitia is a former member of the France team.





Here is a clip :
http://www.mixedmartialarts.eu.com/clips/mma06-abc01.wmv


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Apr 3, 2008)

She's very good. Thats an understatement I know. Also, that stuff is exhausting I know, every Monday and Wednesday I feel it.


----------



## JudoJunkie (May 16, 2008)

She is great!  She does a good job counteracting her opponents strength by using technique and changing the techniques to make his power work against him.  Her initial pin with a key lock is a great way to negate one of your opponents arms.  But she doesn't stay with it until he escapes.  As it begings to loosen, she immediately changes to another hold.  Great job!

Judy 
Sandan, USJA, Kodokan


----------

